# high tech chi carseat



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep your babies safe!



...



...



...



...



...



...




...




...





...



...






...










:blob5::blob5::blob5::idea1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahhh lol he looks so sweet......wish I could get Chi's from my McD's drive thru, would certainly make for a better breakfast....lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! That is precious!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww...that is so adorable.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute! I don't think my heffalumps would fit! Well, Bizkit, might fit in a 32 oz.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Cute! I don't think my heffalumps would fit! Well, Bizkit, might fit in a 32 oz.


Bahahahaha heffalumps, huh?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL!!! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'll take 2 of those and a side of fries.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll take a six pack!!! LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is great!! Didn't know what to expect! Pleasant surprise!!!! lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww 

I was so relieved! I just splurged on a new car seat for my three this morning, and when I saw the title of this thread I was like "O no!" Thinking it was going to be way cooler and Id like it better than the one I just ordered.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!! I want one!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Gives new meaning to the Vanilla Shake.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

:laughing8: Move over "tea cup chihuahua"... The MacDonnalds' cup chihuahuas are here.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is soooo cute


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

That just made my night!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Bahahahaha heffalumps, huh?


Here you go:
A heffalump is a type of fictional elephant in the Winnie the Pooh stories by A. A. Milne. Heffalumps are mentioned in Winnie-the-Pooh (1926) and The House at Pooh Corner (1928) and later appeared in the animated The New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1988–1991) and Pooh's Heffalump Movie (2005).


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahahaha funny!!


----------

